

What is holding back the D language from wider success? - andrewstuart

The D language http://www.digitalmars.com/d/ is exciting.  It's a bit like C++ but better, incorporating many of the best ideas of other programming languages and resolving many of the historical problems and issues in C++, and its fast, compiling to native code.<p>There seem so many advantages to D over other programming languages.<p>So what's holding it back from wider success?  Why have so few people heard of D?
======
Uhhrrr
D seems interesting, and it shows up here and on Reddit's r/programming
occasionally. But to unseat C++ or Java from their entrenched positions, it
needs to be more than "better" - it needs to be _way_ better. This from the D
FAQ is telling:

\-----

Why aren't all Digital Mars programs translated to D?

There is little benefit to translating a complex, debugged, working
application from one language to another [...]

